# My last shot before suicide



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 3, 2020)

as many have seen from my posts, ive been extremely lost and close to the point of suicide, I slit my wrists today and bled a lot and I really considered ending it all today. I have one last plan and this is my only shot, my last chance. I am gonna ask if I can go up to ohio tomorrow with my grandparents, I know it will be a very isolated area, but its my only shot. I will try and explain to them what's been going on all the stuff thats been going on, and ask if I can stay with them, try and find work and quit high school and try and get my GED, then at 18 I will go to Arizona with my cousin and try and work an outdoor job being outside in the sun all day, working hard and trying to forget about everything, trying to cut my dad off completely. 
@inceletto @benchortable @Copemaxxing @Simone Nobili @xdxdxnice1 @NordicIranian


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Aug 3, 2020)

Based and abuserdadpilled


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> as many have seen from my posts, ive been extremely lost and close to the point of suicide, I slit my wrists today and bled a lot and I really considered ending it all today. I have one last plan and this is my only shot, my last chance. I am gonna ask if I can go up to ohio tomorrow with my grandparents, I know it will be a very isolated area, but its my only shot. I will try and explain to them what's been going on all the stuff thats been going on, and ask if I can stay with them, try and find work and quit high school and try and get my GED, then at 18 I will go to Arizona with my cousin and try and work an outdoor job being outside in the sun all day, working hard and trying to forget about everything, trying to cut my dad off completely.
> @inceletto @benchortable @Copemaxxing @Simone Nobili @xdxdxnice1 @NordicIranian


Bro I wish you well don’t rope nigga

hope you cut off your dad he’s a fag


----------



## Copeful (Aug 3, 2020)

I hope it works out bro, but don’t rope plz


----------



## Euclidd (Aug 3, 2020)

good luck bro


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 3, 2020)

I will let you guys know an update tomorrow, if I am able to go up to ohio, earlier they said no cuz my grandparents are old and could die if they get it.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 3, 2020)

good luck bro, remember, roping is never the answer and in your case it would be a complete waste of potential


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Aug 3, 2020)

Goodluck and I hope it goes well


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 3, 2020)

inceletto said:


> View attachment 563616


Chad


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 3, 2020)

Your current situation doesn't seem bad, or maybe I'm just used to having a shitty life so your life seems average. Regardless I hope you don't rope, like your videos


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 3, 2020)

o


Matthias8272 said:


> Your current situation doesn't seem bad, or maybe I'm just used to having a shitty life so your life seems average. Regardless I hope you don't rope, like your videos


trust me its bad I might as well post screenshots of how oblivious my mom is to what's going on but ima try and stay in the success section and get some advice. I know this is ironic for me to say, but nothing can be done about the past, sad but true.


----------



## Relinquished (Aug 3, 2020)

Anyone weak enough to seriously consider suicide should probably go through with it.


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Aug 3, 2020)

Darkwill said:


> Anyone weak enough to seriously consider suicide should probably go through with it.


Kys asap you have no idea what various people go through


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> o
> 
> trust me its bad I might as well post screenshots of how oblivious my mom is to what's going on but ima try and stay in the success section and get some advice. I know this is ironic for me to say, but nothing can be done about the past, sad but true.


Aren't you talking to other teens your age though? That's pretty big imo in terms of having something positive in your life. I was doing similar things you're doing now when my brother was threatening to kill me and spitting in my face/assaulting me, cuttng my wrists and then the police didn't do anything and threatened to put me in a place with crazy people instead of him. You will eventually go numb to everything with time and your suicidal tendencies will stop, just give it time and you won't care about anything anymore tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 3, 2020)

Matthias8272 said:


> Aren't you talking to other teens your age though? That's pretty big imo in terms of having something positive in your life. I was doing similar things you're doing now when my brother was threatening to kill me and spitting in my face/assaulting me, cuttng my wrists and then the police didn't do anything and threatened to put me in a place with crazy people instead of him. You will eventually go numb to everything with time and your suicidal tendencies will stop, just give it time and you won't care about anything anymore tbh


your situations sounds very similar. After a fight with my dad he pulled down his pants in front of me and said"suck my cock faggot" and I ran out the house with ym sister and we called the cops. They threratened to arrest me instead and accused me of lying. dude we can't live like this anymore, you need to get away and get out of this shit too


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Aug 3, 2020)

bring your sister


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> your situations sounds very similar. After a fight with my dad he pulled down his pants in front of me and said"suck my cock faggot" and I ran out the house with ym sister and we called the cops. They threratened to arrest me instead and accused me of lying. dude we can't live like this anymore, you need to get away and get out of this shit too


Can't leave my house until surgeries. Moving cities after I get them which will take a few years, my mental health is in a bad place but it's stable in terms of I won't rope anytime soon. As I said you go numb after a while and it's just part of your life, I'm going to use a fake personality when I move and build a life around it, you can trick yourself into having a better life imo. We will probably need medication of some form though but it seems viable for you as well


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 3, 2020)

Matthias8272 said:


> Can't leave my house until surgeries. Moving cities after I get them which will take a few years, my mental health is in a bad place but it's stable in terms of I won't rope anytime soon. As I said you go numb after a while and it's just part of your life, I'm going to use a fake personality when I move and build a life around it, you can trick yourself into having a better life imo. We will probably need medication of some form though but it seems viable for you as well


how will you get them if you don't work tho>


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> how will you get them if you don't work tho>


I am going to work lol. Either night shift at a mushroom factory or at a supermarket.


----------



## john2 (Aug 3, 2020)

Don't rope, just leave your family/father and start a new life instead.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 3, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> your situations sounds very similar. After a fight with my dad he pulled down his pants in front of me and said"suck my cock faggot" and I ran out the house with ym sister and we called the cops. They threratened to arrest me instead and accused me of lying. dude we can't live like this anymore, you need to get away and get out of this shit too


Bro are you fucking serious? HOLY SHIT IM CAGING but my god thats fucked up. I saw in your other thread you dad would sleep in your bed with you? Is he sexually assaulting you or is it just because hes mental as fuck?


----------



## intovoid (Aug 3, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> your situations sounds very similar. After a fight with my dad he pulled down his pants in front of me and said"suck my cock faggot" and I ran out the house with ym sister and we called the cops. They threratened to arrest me instead and accused me of lying. dude we can't live like this anymore, you need to get away and get out of this shit too


What the hell man, you need to get out of there whether he lets you or not


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 3, 2020)

Any cliffs on ops entire story?


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Aug 3, 2020)

sytyl said:


> good luck bro, remember, roping is never the answer and in your case it would be a complete waste of potential


----------



## athnico (Aug 3, 2020)

i dont know you but please dont kill yourself man


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Aug 3, 2020)

Gl bro and no roping u faggot


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Aug 3, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> trust me


trusts me ngl


----------



## s3-s3 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> your situations sounds very similar. After a fight with my dad he pulled down his pants in front of me and said"suck my cock faggot" and I ran out the house with ym sister and we called the cops. They threratened to arrest me instead and accused me of lying. dude we can't live like this anymore, you need to get away and get out of this shit too



Based ngl


----------



## Atem Rah (Aug 3, 2020)

Good luck bruh. Don't kill yourself.


----------



## poloralf (Aug 3, 2020)

Too young, dont quit school now just move to your grandpas and tell them about that pajeet get big when you're 20 go beat the shit out of him or extort him for money/ make him disappear in jail for life , you basically hold all the cards now just testosterone max + low inhibmax.

Also dont buy that ololol im a traumatized victim a childhood friend was raped and now he's good you're a man shit happens who gives a shit just realise that pajeet is your bitch now you can toy with his life


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (Aug 3, 2020)

Work will really improve your life try to have some friends in the way bro


----------



## RAITEIII (Aug 3, 2020)

Make money get looks and leave them behind. Get revenge if u please.

Where do u live? Usa?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 3, 2020)

Get evidence and get his ass in jail when you can.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 3, 2020)

Don't rope bro. I also didn't have a good upbringing, although it wasn't as bad as you tbh. Good luck


----------



## ezio6 (Aug 3, 2020)

bump


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Aug 3, 2020)

wtf this guy legit got abused by his dad?


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Aug 3, 2020)

Imagine roping with a face as good as yours


----------



## LooksMed (Aug 3, 2020)

Sad to read this. Unfortunately you're not only at the absolute worst point in your life, but you've been dealt one of the worst hands to begin with. You're supposed to be able to rely on your parents for protection, and yet you need protecting from them. You've also reasonably expected the police to look out for you but they're no good either. You're on your own.

If you've ever read the Count of Monte Cristo I always tried to imagine myself that way. Stuck in the Chateau d'If dungeon, biding my time until the right opportunity came to break free. Steven Callaghan, who was lost alone at sea in an inflatable liferaft for 76 days, said the point which helped him turn his situation around was when he began imagining himself as an aquatic caveman, rather than as a stranded sailor in need of rescue. I think it helps to create your own self-image; one that pitches you as a survivor rather than a victim.

Do what you need to to stay alive. If it works, it's not stupid. If it doesn't work, you're only doing the best you can with the cards you've been given so don't beat yourself up about it. Best of luck.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Aug 3, 2020)

sytyl said:


> good luck bro, remember, roping is never the answer and in your case it would be a complete waste of potential


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 3, 2020)

Existence is a sick joke, lol at people having kids and continuing this shit. People shouldn't breed cause most ppl are shit humans


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Aug 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Existence is a sick joke, lol at people having kids and continuing this shit. People shouldn't breed cause most ppl are shit humans


lmao, you are a pussy if you cant take the real word. it was always this way. whole existence is.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 3, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> lmao, you are a pussy if you cant take the real word. it was always this way. whole existence is.


no way, really?


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Aug 3, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> no way, really?


tales from cocksucker


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 3, 2020)

Do not fucking kill yourself. You're so young, you literally have zero clue what's out there and the possibilities you can create for yourself. PM me and let's talk about a legit plan together so that you can get out of this shit and steer your life in the right direction. I _promise_ you things will get much better if you don't give up and actually give it a shot. 

This is your one chance at life we're talking about here. I realize the culture of this site is melodramatic, edgy, and even fucked up at times and it's easy to get caught up in it but don't turn to 99% of people here advice on this kind of stuff because you'd just be talking to mostly autistic 17 year olds with no real life experience. This is real shit with consequences we're talking about.


----------



## Patient A (Aug 3, 2020)

Just join the army you faggot


----------



## FrothySolutions (Aug 3, 2020)

Is college an option?


----------



## Taylorswift (Aug 3, 2020)

Don’t rope. You are goodlooking as of now AND have a very good base for surgerymaxxing. You can easily be successful in all aspects of life granted you looksmax and personalitymax to your full potential. I wish I could be in your place because despite getting physically, mentally and sexually abused during my childhood and pre-teen years, I am an ethnic 5’10 subhuman with a 4/10 face (confirmed on truerateme and Lookism and .co) with unfixable failos. So many people wish they can be in your place.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Aug 7, 2020)

*Roped.*​


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Aug 7, 2020)

Is he dead? Any updates?


----------



## Pretty (Aug 7, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Is he dead? Any updates?


I doubt he is IMO deep down he knows there’s no point in roping


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> as many have seen from my posts, ive been extremely lost and close to the point of suicide, I slit my wrists today and bled a lot and I really considered ending it all today. I have one last plan and this is my only shot, my last chance. I am gonna ask if I can go up to ohio tomorrow with my grandparents, I know it will be a very isolated area, but its my only shot. I will try and explain to them what's been going on all the stuff thats been going on, and ask if I can stay with them, try and find work and quit high school and try and get my GED, then at 18 I will go to Arizona with my cousin and try and work an outdoor job being outside in the sun all day, working hard and trying to forget about everything, trying to cut my dad off completely.
> @inceletto @benchortable @Copemaxxing @Simone Nobili @xdxdxnice1 @NordicIranian


why didn't you do this before

you have so many options if it were me i'd just have to cope or hang myself i ain't got anyone or anywhere to go to


----------



## Nisse (Aug 7, 2020)

If the grandparents thing doesnt work try contacting a social worker who can find you a place to stay, you can probably go to the same school etc but you just wont be living with your parents anymore. We dont want you to go dude, youre chadlite facially and above average frame you need to live.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Aug 7, 2020)

So much attention-whoring. No quality threads at all. OP's going on my ignore list.


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 7, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> So much attention-whoring. No quality threads at all. OP's going on my ignore list.


Alpha.

I might block him too.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Aug 7, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> Alpha.
> 
> I might block him too.



No one cares about men, OP should have realized this by now. As a man, you live life on single-player mode.


----------



## Leforrt3000 (Aug 7, 2020)

@Mirin2234 Open up your dm's, I want to dm you.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Aug 7, 2020)

Can confirm, OP has gone through with it

RIP Brian.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Aug 7, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Can confirm, OP has gone through with it
> 
> RIP Brian.


How?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Aug 7, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> How?


Usually I would not disclose out of respect for the family, but circumstances are different.

Bullet to head.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Aug 7, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Usually I would not disclose out of respect for the family, but circumstances are different.
> 
> Bullet to head.


No, I meant that how do you know he did it?


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 7, 2020)

Dont rope op, your ascension story would be so good when you make it.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Aug 7, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> No, I meant that how do you know he did it?


Childhood friend bro, don't wanna say anymore in case I get doxxed.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 7, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Childhood friend bro, don't wanna say anymore in case I get doxxed.


wait @Mirin2234 went through with it??


----------



## Mouthbreath (Aug 7, 2020)

tell that shit to foids man, they really love that kind of drama. Here most don't care I think.


----------



## Over (Aug 7, 2020)

*WHY IS THIS LOW T FAGGOT STILL ALIVE?

IMAGINE BEING SO PATHETIC YOU ARE UNABLE TO STAND UP FOR YOURSELF AND BRUTALLY PULVERIZE YOUR CUCK DAD'S SKULL WITH A HAMMER

JFL AT YOU CUCK*


----------



## sytyl (Aug 7, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Childhood friend bro, don't wanna say anymore in case I get doxxed.


fuck that sucks


----------



## improover (Aug 7, 2020)

Over said:


> *WHY IS THIS LOW T FAGGOT STILL ALIVE?
> 
> IMAGINE BEING SO PATHETIC YOU ARE UNABLE TO STAND UP FOR YOURSELF AND BRUTALLY PULVERIZE YOUR CUCK DAD'S SKULL WITH A HAMMER
> 
> JFL AT YOU CUCK*


----------



## Earcel (Aug 7, 2020)

if he did


----------



## Bewusst (Aug 7, 2020)

Still not sure whether you’re actually that damaged or just larping


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 7, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Still not sure whether you’re actually that damaged or just larping


he slit his wrists on video. i'm sure he's not larping


----------



## King Kali (Aug 7, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> he slit his wrists on video. i'm sure he's not larping


Rip


----------



## Bewusst (Aug 7, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> he slit his wrists on video. i'm sure he's not larping


I don’t even wanna see that. At this point, if he doesn’t get his shit sorted out himself or has sb who can help him personally, it’s indeed over


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 7, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> I don’t even wanna see that. At this point, if he doesn’t get his shit sorted out himself or has sb who can help him personally, it’s indeed over


he may have already killed himself...


scroll up a bit


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Aug 7, 2020)

Rest in Peace


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 17, 2020)

R.I.P.
I hope he still alive.
Like 2pac.


----------



## Patient A (Apr 5, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> R.I.P.
> I hope he still alive.
> Like 2pac.



No, he has kurt cobain profile pic and he has deleted his account 

most likely dead


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 5, 2021)

Rip to this nigga


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 5, 2021)

He's not dead, he ascended, lost his virginity to a hottie, then leanmaxxed too hard and eventually became a drug addict


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 5, 2021)

Brutal thread. There are so many suicidal people in the PSL community. It's so sad. 

I guess it's really ascension or death for many people.


----------



## Patient A (Apr 5, 2021)

Holymanro said:


> He's not dead, he ascended, lost his virginity to a hottie, then leanmaxxed too hard and eventually became a drug addict


Oh right this was mirin2234


----------



## HighTierNormie (Apr 8, 2021)

hopefully the guys dad gets fucked, this is some real sad shit


----------



## jake_okok (Apr 9, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Brutal thread. There are so many suicidal people in the PSL community. It's so sad.
> 
> I guess it's really ascension or death for many people.


Yeah those people shouldnt be here lol
I sympathize but suicide is for pussies real talk. Much more to life than looksmaxxing JFL. The saying that you only pass on the pain is true as well


----------

